

Ask HN: How profitable are most iphone apps? - amichail

Is there a link you can point me to with recent stats?<p>Also how does Apple rank iphone apps in the app store?  If it's by # sold, then how do new apps get a chance at success?
======
andhapp
<http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/09/indie-developer.html>

------
andhapp
Some of them are making a lot of money as is evident from that news article...

